
Google boss claims he does not know his salary in Commons grilling - ocdtrekkie
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/11/google-matt-brittin-salary-public-accounts-committee-tax-deal-grilling
======
sportanova
I wouldn't want to publicly disclose my compensation either to a hostile
politician trying to make a point. But very interested on how they're
calculating both the 3% and the 20%

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I would understand that, yes. But you have to be incredibly filthy rich to not
"know" how much money you make.

